# Dating after Coivic-19



## svenm2112 (Jun 1, 2020)

Has anyone thought of dating after Coivic 19? I mean everything is slowly opening up. Before the virus. I had emergency surgery. And developed obsessive compulsive behavior disorder. From the surgery. I am dealing it the best way I can. Which I rather keep it private and personal. As a FA. Which I am extremely shy in person. And sometimes I feel like a caged tiger wanting to get out. So how do you feel about dating after Coivic-19


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 3, 2020)

Really good question. I’ve been a total recluse since the Rona hit. Getting to know someone for me needs to happen slowly. So I would be fine for virtual dates and conversations until the world is a little safer.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 4, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> Really good question. I’ve been a total recluse since the Rona hit. Getting to know someone for me needs to happen slowly. So I would be fine for virtual dates and conversations until the world is a little safer.


I can relate to being a recluse. About 7 years ago. I was separated from my second wife. And was going through the divorce. And emergency surgery. So I became a recluse after that. I would talk to the bbws and ssbbws. Just to say hello. But nothing else. Because the divorce was so fast and hurtful. That I felt so unwanted or unworthy. My brother went through the same thing. I had a couple of friends passed away. They were bbws. Plus I am very shy in real life too. So when I talk certain friends of mine. Who are bbws. But they are married. And they understand about my shyness. I am looking forward to the sports car series. To start again I have plans to go to one of the races. Go to the Baltimore Ravens game. And hopefully to an Alabama crimson Tide game


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 4, 2020)

Well, since I wasn't dating before Covid, I guess I won't be missing anything.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 4, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Well, since I wasn't dating before Covid, I guess I won't be missing anything. I can understand that great I'm trying to get my photography service. Off the ground starting in July


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 6, 2020)

svenm2112 said:


> I can relate to being a recluse. About 7 years ago. I was separated from my second wife. And was going through the divorce. And emergency surgery. So I became a recluse after that. I would talk to the bbws and ssbbws. Just to say hello. But nothing else. Because the divorce was so fast and hurtful. That I felt so unwanted or unworthy. My brother went through the same thing. I had a couple of friends passed away. They were bbws. Plus I am very shy in real life too. So when I talk certain friends of mine. Who are bbws. But they are married. And they understand about my shyness. I am looking forward to the sports car series. To start again I have plans to go to one of the races. Go to the Baltimore Ravens game. And hopefully to an Alabama crimson Tide game



Spent nearly 10 years in Montgomery, AL. And I have only one thing to say.... War Eagle


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 6, 2020)

After all the weird things like, pandemic, murder hornets, Carol Baskin and giant meteors.... I am now worried I may never make it out of lockdown to date again.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 7, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> After all the weird things like, pandemic, murder hornets, Carol Baskin and giant meteors.... I am now worried I may never make it out of lockdown to date again.


The hornets they came from Japan. So somehow they got on a boat and they came over here. I can relate to the lockdown.


----------

